# Glycine Lagunare - Another One!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another photo that is - this is a terrific watch


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes sir!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great looking watch Paul....What does the other crown do?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ta


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

every time I see that watch I think the sub second hand has fallen off! Those circles at 9 just confuse me!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

That is a super watch Paul, I bet it glows like a beacon.

I really like Glycine as a brand = they have more models I am a

attracted to, then any other brand.

Great photo too









Derek


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

pg tips said:


> every time I see that watch I think the sub second hand has fallen off! Those circles at 9 just confuse me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really think it is to give it the look of a Panerai which has the sub secs @9 , rather like the rest of the dial.

Very good watch for the money.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Lagunare diver is one of the best watches in the Glycine range. Unlike some of their watches where fuction has been sacrificed for form (thanks Rich for that phrase







) the Lagunare does what it says on the tin.


----------

